# Problems with CCWSupply be aware!



## Alchase (Nov 10, 2010)

This is my first post and I apologize for the warning but I have received tons of good information from the people here and thought you should be aware of problems with a well know CCW gear seller.

A few weeks ago I ordered a product from CCWSupply, the day after I placed the order I received an email stating that it could take until after the new year to get any leather product or custom product and if I canceled by email or phone I would be charged $60.00 to my account unless I sent a letter by mail cancelling my order. My order was for a vehicle safe, not a custom order or leather product.

I tried multiple times to email and call to no avail. They do not return emails and the phone number listed has a full mailbox so does not take messages.

I googled "problems with _*company name*_ and got tons of complaints against this company for failure to deliver charged items and failure to answer customer inquiries.

So I decided to look up the company with the Better Business Bureau and to my horror they have an "F" rating with the BBB for failure to deliver product and charging for the cancelation and other issues.

Please before you do business with this "CCWsupply" company google "problems with _*company name here*_ before you place an order.

There are complaints going back years. Apparently there are hundreds of un satisfied customers, I am one of them.


----------



## sincitizen (Sep 20, 2010)

that sucks i hope you get what you orded. next time you will check BBB before you order i hope, i know i will


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If you used a _credit_ (not debit) card to pay for your order, your card provider will issue a refund upon your complaint of non-service.
Look on the back of your card for the 800 number to call.


----------



## Alchase (Nov 10, 2010)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> If you used a _credit_ (not debit) card to pay for your order, your card provider will issue a refund upon your complaint of non-service.
> Look on the back of your card for the 800 number to call.


Roger that, I was concerned because this company has links in tons of CCW, Handgun, and Hunting supply forums, I hate to see people get ripped off by anyone.


----------

